# Retrofit feeler thread!!!!!



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Very good job, but I would like to make clear that you can not advertise until you acquire Vendor status. I understand that you are simply getting a feel for a market, so this is only a reminder. If you decide to actually start selling these retro fits via the forum, please visit Advertise 

Again, great looking work! I would be interested if I hadn't already purchased my projectors.

Thanks!
-Boats


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Very good job, but I would like to make clear that you can not advertise until you acquire Vendor status. I understand that you are simply getting a feel for a market, so this is only a reminder. If you decide to actually start selling these retro fits via the forum, please visit Advertise
> 
> Again, great looking work! I would be interested if I hadn't already purchased my projectors.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am well aware of advertising, selling services without vendor privileges concerns, that why I made it clear this was just an introduction and even mentioned I would support the site as a vendor if the community wanted me here.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No problem, just a disclaimer, lol. How long does it usually take you to do a set?


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

My lead times are typically somewhere between 2-5 weeks as I do not build lights full time currently, however in exchange for the longer wait times compared to other retrofit providers I offer comparable work, exceptional wiring harnesses, and lower pricing.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

The pricing I got in a on at gmsc was nice.


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would be definitely interested, but take a look at these lights!!! This is an awesome set, and really looks great for a retro fit.

Korean Auto Imports

what will yours look like? Could you just correct the wiring in this set to be a plug and play for a price if i sent them to you? Let me know.. thx


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't see the pictures at work because photobucket is blocked, BUT I will be interested without the led strip on the headlamp.... Retrofit would look awesome with the front end style we have.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

About time you brought your light skills over here. Now I can stop telling people to PM you on GMSC haha


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine wouldblook like whatever you wanted within reason.  i dont offer custom shrouds or fiberglass work, stock housing shape and over the counter shrouds are abiut the only limitation besides your imagination and budget. Wiring is one area I feel I pride myself on the most. I havent seen anyone else catering as much to Gm vehicles with wiring and harnesses unique to our vehicles as I do, and Id be happy to help you get wgatever you want working properly and lasting like it should. Off the shelf harnesses are fairly lame in my opinion. [/QUOTE=BlackLTZ_2012;63558]I would be definitely interested, but take a look at these lights!!! This is an awesome set, and really looks great for a retro fit.

Korean Auto Imports

what will yours look like? Could you just correct the wiring in this set to be a plug and play for a price if i sent them to you? Let me know.. thx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

There's so many different ways that a retrofit can look so many paint options shrouds can be painted many different ways. LEDS CCFL...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

These look great and I can personally vouch for Maven - he was a rare commodity at css.net

Any ideas on rough prices - also interested in adding LED strips like Audi's have


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

on gmsc he gave me a price BUT i'll leave that up to him to post the price


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> These look great and I can personally vouch for Maven - he was a rare commodity at css.net
> 
> Any ideas on rough prices - also interested in adding LED strips like Audi's have


Starting price for a plug and play setup is about $600 + light housings+ shipping.

Shawn, I just did these on a Cobalt light i whipped up as a sort of prototype, Acura TL's without cutting the housing, side emitting LEDs as parking lights around the turn signal bowl:


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

So the $600 would be TRS MH1s, morimotos, shroud of choice, custom harness (not TRS's), we supply lights and pay shipping.

Could you include blacking the housing in the $600 or how much extra. If included/resonably priced I'm pretty much sold. I'm into DIY but with this permaseal on our Cruze headlights I'm not feeling very confident lol.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

bump for someone who does good work


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Once i pay off one of my CC im getting that done. Looks bad ass. But without the angel lights, just a normal retrofit.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> So the $600 would be TRS MH1s, morimotos, shroud of choice, custom harness (not TRS's), we supply lights and pay shipping.
> 
> Could you include blacking the housing in the $600 or how much extra. If included/resonably priced I'm pretty much sold. I'm into DIY but with this permaseal on our Cruze headlights I'm not feeling very confident lol.


Yes, $600 would cover TRS MH1 projectors, a TRS shroud set, TRS Morimoto H1 bulbs, TRS Morimoto 3Five ballasts, a custom built "Maven" harness, and labor. Since youd be first I could include satin/semi-gloss black housings as a free upgrade. I can provide OEM Chevy housings for $350 I believe.....Id have to check again.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok sounds good, would you be willing to use the TYC aftermarket OEM housings? I would not be able to purchase right now, but after taxes (Feb 2012) I'll have some extra cash.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

FatKidsCruze said:


> Ok sounds good, would you be willing to use the TYC aftermarket OEM housings? I would not be able to purchase right now, but after taxes (Feb 2012) I'll have some extra cash.


Yeah, thats not a problem, PM me when youre ready and we can iron out the details


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

Maven,

Wanted to make sure i am clear in your reply. Did you say you could rewire this set? I really love this set. The orange turns bug me a bit, wish they were clear with orange/yellow led. But overall i want a set that looks like that set of lights. I have emailed them to find out what type of bulb it uses. I want HID to use with that set. I guess i would have to work with you by sending you this set directly instead of getting them and then mailing them of to you, and then sending them back; a lot of hassle for shipping and costs.

Although i would love to see what you can do with out stock lights. I am ready to pay right away for these.

Thanks.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> The orange turns bug me a bit, wish they were clear with orange/yellow led.


FYI, you can purchase chrome turn signal bulbs so that the corner housings won't reflect the amber colored bulbs. (they will still blink amber though)


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

yes, I can modify the wiring on non NA market lights so they would be plug and play. We could put HIDs in them, we could do just about whatever you wanted cosmetically. Id have to take a look at them again, but if they have orange reflectors with clear bulbs we should be able to change it to something that suits your tastes better.


BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> Maven,
> 
> Wanted to make sure i am clear in your reply. Did you say you could rewire this set? I really love this set. The orange turns bug me a bit, wish they were clear with orange/yellow led. But overall i want a set that looks like that set of lights. I have emailed them to find out what type of bulb it uses. I want HID to use with that set. I guess i would have to work with you by sending you this set directly instead of getting them and then mailing them of to you, and then sending them back; a lot of hassle for shipping and costs.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackLTZ_2012 (Dec 22, 2011)

evo77 said:


> FYI, you can purchase chrome turn signal bulbs so that the corner housings won't reflect the amber colored bulbs. (they will still blink amber though)


Yeah i used to have those installed in another vehicle i had. These lights have an amber/orange cover over the light for the turn signal, so unfortunately these wont help here. But thanks for the heads up about these......


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, we'd either have to tint that reflector, or remove it all together. Have to get a peak inside and see what they look like behind the reflecotr to decide the proper route


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

BlackLTZ_2012 said:


> Yeah i used to have those installed in another vehicle i had. * These lights have an amber/orange cover over the light for the turn signal*, so unfortunately these wont help here. But thanks for the heads up about these......


Unless your car is different than mine, that statement is not true.

The only thing amber in the turn signal housing of the headlamp is the actual bulb. There is no amber cover.

*edit* nevermind. i re-read your first post regarding aftermarket headlights, not the stockers.


----------



## cruzecielo (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like the images aren't showing anymore! Just wanted to give you a heads up on that. Was hoping to see what the headlights looked like and figure out what to do with my first upgrade..


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

cruzecielo said:


> Looks like the images aren't showing anymore! Just wanted to give you a heads up on that. Was hoping to see what the headlights looked like and figure out what to do with my first upgrade..


My best advice is to build your own. They're actually super easy to do. And you save money, and take more pride in your ride. I've done 2 sets in my life and while they aren't perfect, they're awesome and I get tons of compliments.


----------



## cruzecielo (Sep 11, 2017)

Shweet, I love doing the car work myself. Appreciate the suggestion and good will. I'll post my updates when I can get to actually figuring out how to make my own lights..


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I would be interested in a set for a fair price. What would pricing look like and how many people would you want to have? We have the CruzeTalk Facebook page also.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cruzecielo said:


> Looks like the images aren't showing anymore! Just wanted to give you a heads up on that. Was hoping to see what the headlights looked like and figure out what to do with my first upgrade..



OP has not been online for almost three years.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> cruzecielo said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the images aren't showing anymore! Just wanted to give you a heads up on that. Was hoping to see what the headlights looked like and figure out what to do with my first upgrade..
> ...


**** I really need to pay attention to the dates on these lol


----------

